# Moving back to Uk, from Canada summer 2013



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I hope someone can answer my questions, I am British I moved to Canada 6 years ago because I married a Canadian bringing my 2 British children from previous relationship . Our life here has been a difficult one from the start, after around 3 years of thinking it over, me and my two now grown up children one age 19 one 17 have decided to move back to the Uk. Our hearts never really left there. We have a huge family in the Uk and have missed them beyond words. After deciding we are not happy in Canada, we want to go home for good.
The very sad part of this is my Canadian husband does not want to move to the Uk with us, partly because of his age and finances and partly because he is never home with us anyway, he has a big friend base and pretty much leaves us to do our own thing. This has been a big reason for moving back home too, although I do love him. This will mean we are going to break up, very scary thought to be single and alone in the Uk. Our quality of life & family in Canada is much worse than the one we had with our own family in the Uk, we are missing out on so many family memories.
We will be moving in with my parents until we have jobs, wishful thinking maybe! 
Just hoping for the best, at least we are back in the heart of England with all our loving family if it comes to the worst senario.
My daughter has just finished 2 years of college, so our hope is she will find a job in this area, I know wishful thinking.
Now my son will finish high school in Canada this summer, the plan was to go to College but now we are going to the Uk, we are British Citizens, would he be allowed into College in the Uk, from what I understand maybe not because we have not paid national insurance for 6 years.
Will it be a struggle to get National Insurance numbers for my children, will my national Insurance number be the same as before.
If we cannot find a job will they allow us jobseekers allowance.
I do not expect or feel entitled to anything. I just want to be able to come home I am British afterall and I love my country and appreciate it so much more now than ever when I lived there. 

Our goal is to come home reconnect with family, me and my daughter find employment, hopefully my son go to College. Is this going to pose a problem. We just want the right to work, live, education for my son, I understand we may have to pay for college for my son.

I just am worried when we go to the jobcenter for national insurance numbers for my children, that we will be looked down on, and have to answer many questions like an interrigation.
Our life here in Canada sucks, it is a very unhappy one.
we want to come home
To a country we love & never truly left
Family & friends we miss
and not be treated like we dont belong.
I know its not going to be easy by far and will probably have many problems along the way, we live in hope.

Thanks for reading, any help or in sight would be appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I have moved your thread to the British forum where, hopefully, you will receive knowledgeable responses to your questions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

About your son's higher education. As you haven't lived in UK for the last 3 years (and haven't been exercising treaty rights in EU), your son will be regarded as international student and has to pay higher fees. How much depends on the course and uni, but it's usually between £12,000 and £18,000, higher for clinical courses like medicine and dentistry, engineering etc. the good thing is he won't be subject to funded places so a uni is free to make an offer in exchange for higher fees, but naturally he must be seen to be capable of following the course. You normally apply direct to unis of your choice, rather than through UCAS. And he won't be eligible for any government help like grants and loans, and uni's own hardship funds for overseas students are limited. 

It shouldn't be difficult to get NI number for your children. Call Jobcentre Plus on 0845 number and follow whatever they tell you. 

You won't be immediately eligible for income-based benefits. First the local council or DWP must be satisfied you are 'habitually resident' in UK. They will look for any remaining ties in Canada, whether you have housing there and your intention to make UK your home. It may take several months before they sanction benefit payment so make sure you bring sufficient funds to tide you over (say £5,000) or you have relatives who can help you out. 

Finding jobs for anyone is a struggle at the best of times and job market is extremely competitive, as UK continues to be plagued by threat to triple-dip recession. I think it's a lot worse than in Canada. There are a large number of school and college leavers and graduates desperate for a job (any job) and having been away from UK doesn't exactly help in terms of qualification and experience. Just keep at it and you may be lucky.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Joppa said:


> About your son's higher education. As you haven't lived in UK for the last 3 years (and haven't been exercising treaty rights in EU), your son will be regarded as international student and has to pay higher fees. How much depends on the course and uni, but it's usually between £12,000 and £18,000, higher for clinical courses like medicine and dentistry, engineering etc. the good thing is he won't be subject to funded places so a uni is free to make an offer in exchange for higher fees, but naturally he must be seen to be capable of following the course. You normally apply direct to unis of your choice, rather than through UCAS. And he won't be eligible for any government help like grants and loans, and uni's own hardship funds for overseas students are limited.
> 
> It shouldn't be difficult to get NI number for your children. Call Jobcentre Plus on 0845 number and follow whatever they tell you.
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much for your help, not the best news but its what I expected. Once again Thankyou.


----------

